# 20 gallon tank???



## alatos (Jun 26, 2011)

I have been an aquarium keeper as long as I can remember, and have kept all kinds of fish. I am new to cichlids, and would like to set up an authentic Malawi tank. I am under the impression I would want a Mbuna tank, which would be mostly rocky structure with sandy bottom. Can I keep a 20 gallon, or would I need a 30? I really cant go bigger than a 30 gallon. What type and how many fish could I expect to keep in a 20 gallon tank ? Sorry I bet these kind of subjects come up a lot.


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

Well if you cant go bigger than 30 gallons, you can look into an all saulosi tank. Have about 2 males with 6-8 females at the most. I wouldnt add anything else.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

Chunkanese said:


> Well if you cant go bigger than 30 gallons, you can look into an all saulosi tank. Have about 2 males with 6-8 females at the most. I wouldnt add anything else.
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1


+1


----------



## alatos (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks, thats exactly what I was looking for. The fish are beautiful! Is the smallest I should go a 30 gallon, or could I use a 20 gallon with reduced population?


----------



## alatos (Jun 26, 2011)

How early can you tell the difference between a male and female in these fish? And is Pseudotropheus saulosi the electric yellow cichlid?


----------



## cchardwick (Feb 9, 2004)

I'd say 20 gallons is too small. 30 gallons would be the minimum for mbuna in my opinion. You can also do one demasoni and 5-6 small yellow labs. Demasoni are perfect gentlemen when kept with labs and alone and would not harrass them one bit, and have better color than saulosi in my opinion. I had a 29 gallon setup that way for some time, no problems at all.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Electric yellow is often a common name for Labidochromis caeruleus, but not Pseudotropheus saulosi.

When mature the males are blue-barred and females are solid orange-yellow. Almost impossible to determine gender when the fish are juveniles. What we do is buy 8 or more unsexed juveniles (males and females will be orange-yellow) and remove extra males when they turn blue.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

amount of space is VERY important, if you can fit a 30 gallon (or a 38 gallon which is the same except taller), get the biggest. A few inches here and there make a difference. A 20 gallon is very hard and frustrating to keep a Mbuna community.

Saulosi are a good possibility, thou personally I rarely see high quality fish that look like wild fish. Duller females and males that never look as good as other Mbuna. if you can find them...

Yellow Labs are an easy choice, and you can find decent fish at local stores if you look.

Rusties are another mild choice, sometimes they can be nice.

Cynotilapia afra group is a possibility, but the females tend to stay dull if that bothers you. Males are very cool.

Demasoni are spectacular small Mbuna. Some have success in large groups while many people fail totally. You could always try, but they are usually expensive and no sure bet.


----------



## alatos (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies everybody


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd want at least a 36" tank for demasoni. I think a 30G or 29G is usually 30" long.


----------



## cchardwick (Feb 9, 2004)

DJRansome said:


> I'd want at least a 36" tank for demasoni. I think a 30G or 29G is usually 30" long.


I had a hard time with demasoni in my 125 gallon that's 72 inches long. That is of course having multiple demasoni. having just one is fine. I've also heard that Maingano are tough if you have more than one. I have one right now and he is a perfect gentleman. You could possibly do one demasoni, one Maingano, and several yellow labs, that would be cool and very minimal aggression, with probably not even any fin nipping. You could probably throw in one red zebra in the mix as well.


----------



## alatos (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks again for all the tips, everyone. Very helpful!


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

> You could possibly do one demasoni, one Maingano, and several yellow labs, that would be cool and very minimal aggression, with probably not even any fin nipping. You could probably throw in one red zebra in the mix as well.


I do not agree with this advice. A 20-30g tank is not big enough for any mainganos, not even one. I wouldn't try RZ either.


----------



## alatos (Jun 26, 2011)

So I guess I will do at least a 30 gallon tank. Would a good stocking be:

5 yellow labs (1 male)

1 demasomi

1 red zebra?


----------



## Nina_b (Jan 3, 2011)

skip the red zebra, if you ask me. They can be bullies, and they will crossbreed with your yellow labs.

Also, make sure you get pure labidochromis caeruleus. Almost all you find in shops nowadays are crossbreeds of some variety. Those hybrids can be mean. Deadly mean.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd go just with one species.


----------

